# Birmingham Rollers: The Real Deal



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

I think everyone should be strving to get birds to the standard of these in the video or better. This kit is about as good as any I have ever seen on video.

I have been told these birds belonged to a man named Brian McCormick, and that he is no longer in rollers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XbNwbxIDNs


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Chuck K said:


> I think everyone should be strving to get birds to the standard of these in the video or better. This kit is about as good as any I have ever seen on video.
> 
> I have been told these birds belonged to a man named Brian McCormick, and that he is no longer in rollers.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XbNwbxIDNs


Yes, that is arguably the best video we have on rollers performing. On video, we catch alot more flaws than we do in real life so that must have been a heck of a team. 

And those birds did belong to Brian McCormick who is now out of rollers although he is still in pigeons. Has some homers and is one of the top breeders of WOEs


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Rollers*

There was some nice rollers in the video but a lot of water falling also I have seen Kits that would stand up to this kit any day at Jim Sherwoods House


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Got any video of Jim's birds in action? Post em up.


----------

